# New Set of Wheels



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

HO Joe give me these hubcap rims so I put them on my Rat Rod. Thought you might like to see 'em. 
--fcb


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Those are Kool Lendell.. I needs me sume too....
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I knew you'd make good use of them. They look great with those white lettered tires. Look at the shine on those puppys. Is that the reflection of "The Shed" I see in there?
hojoe


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I got those from HO Reproductions. Apparently they (HO Reproductions) have been discussed on HT before and are no longer available.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=289207
hojoe


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

looking good FCB.. 

CJ


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

That is "OLD SCHOOL COOL" right there. Nice job FCB.
>Tom<


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That works


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Cool.

Hobby lobby sells something called Nail Heads and can be used the same way. I think like 2 and change for a huindred or so.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Those aren't caps Joe.. Those are rims!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: They look great with that sedan Lendell. Where did the body come from?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

FCB, man... that's a sweet ride...I'm totally Diggin it :thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

cool looking hot rod:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah, great 40/41 Ford sedan. I, too, would like to know who's creation that is?


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

That is a Joe Furulli Body I got a couple of years ago and built the car for Lendell's Birthday 2 years ago. He says the car still runs fast, glad to hear that. Joes number is 1-303 815 8260, Tell em Clyde sent ya. He doesn't have a computer yet I don't think so the phone is the best way to contact him he has some really kool stuff.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

man i,m likin the full moons!! they look great on the ratrod. very good job fordcowboy!:thumbsup:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

sorry for not getting back to you guys. I have been out out the house. clyde is righ on the info. thanks Clyde. fcb


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

fordcowboy said:


> sorry for not getting back to you guys. I have been out out the house. clyde is righ on the info. thanks Clyde. fcb


TM put you out of the house??? Cool Rat Rod anyways...Hope ya get back in soon  ...RM


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's better pictures of the wheels I got from HO Joe. 
I just thought you guys might a better look at them. Thanks for all the comments. 
--fcb


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I can't imagine having to live in my shed. LOL


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

I love the death machine featured in post 1 and again in 10.
Bad A!


----------

